# eclipse android sdk



## Albatrox (6. Jul 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir gerade eclipse mars runtergeladen und wollte nun das Android SDK installieren, wenn ich dann eclipse neu starte kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung.





Wenn ich dann ein neues Android Projekt erstelle kommen nochmals folgende Fehlermeldungen:
[2015-07-06 14:26:05 - Android SDK] Error when loading the SDK:

Error: Error parsing C:\Users\Erik\android-sdks\system-images\android-22\android-wear\armeabi-v7a\devices.xml
cvc-complex-type.2.4.d: Ungültiger Content wurde beginnend mit Element "d:skin" gefunden. An dieser Stelle wird kein untergeordnetes Element erwartet.
Error: Error parsing C:\Users\Erik\android-sdks\system-images\android-22\android-wear\x86\devices.xml
cvc-complex-type.2.4.d: Ungültiger Content wurde beginnend mit Element "d:skin" gefunden. An dieser Stelle wird kein untergeordnetes Element erwartet.
[2015-07-06 14:31:50 - test] C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\test\res\values\styles.xml:7: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Light'.
[2015-07-06 14:31:50 - test] 
[2015-07-06 14:31:50 - test] C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\test\res\values-v11\styles.xml:7: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Light'.
[2015-07-06 14:31:50 - test] 
[2015-07-06 14:31:50 - test] C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\test\res\values-v14\styles.xml:8: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Light.DarkActionBar'.
[2015-07-06 14:31:50 - test] 
[2015-07-06 14:31:51 - test] C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\test\res\values\styles.xml:7: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Light'.
[2015-07-06 14:31:51 - test] 
[2015-07-06 14:31:51 - test] C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\test\res\values-v11\styles.xml:7: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Light'.
[2015-07-06 14:31:51 - test] 
[2015-07-06 14:31:51 - test] C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\test\res\values-v14\styles.xml:8: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Light.DarkActionBar'.
[2015-07-06 14:31:51 - test] 
[2015-07-06 14:31:56 - appcompat_v7] WARNING: unable to write jarlist cache file C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\appcompat_v7\bin\jarlist.cache
[2015-07-06 14:31:56 - appcompat_v7] WARNING: unable to write jarlist cache file C:\Users\Erik\Neuer Ordner\eclipse mars\appcompat_v7\bin\jarlist.cache

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, auf eclipse Luna kommt genau der gleiche Fehler.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus
MFG Albatrox


----------

